# Is my camera good enough to go semi-pro?



## porridge (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello all, I'm new here. Wanted to ask your advice.
I am a keen digital photographer, and recently more and more friends, family and others (school playgroup for instance!) have been asking me to shoot portraits. It's got me wondering whether I could perhaps start a small business doing this in my local area. Bear in mind this a a very tentative foray!
The thing is, right now i have just a Canon Powershot G9 (latest), which although is fantastic, is not a big s****y pro digital SLR! I wonder if it would be considered acceptable to start with this, maybe build up slowly, start buying second-hand lights/ backdrops etc as and when. 
Would I be a laughing stock with my little G9? should i start saving and upgrade?

EDIT - why on earth did the censor edit that word - its wasnt swearing! Just shiny, maybe i mis-spelt!


----------



## Steph (Nov 18, 2008)

First of all, hi and welcome to TPF!

I am not quite sure what you mean by '_semi_-pro', so it is hard for me to answer your question. However, it might be worth reading the two threads below. You might find them useful.

Thread 1
Thread 2


----------



## laam999 (Nov 18, 2008)

You COULD do it with that, but I don't think I would suggest it, even totally consumer dSLR's will produce better pics and have the option to change lenses, thats my oppinion anyway.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Really, the only thing that _should_ matter, are the results.  If you can make great results that people are happy with, using that camera, then good for you.

Of course, there are better cameras and I would suggest that investing in a DSLR camera would be a good decision.


----------



## ksmattfish (Nov 18, 2008)

I could shoot portraits or a wedding, and make the client happy with a Canon G9 (and pro lighting gear), but it would be a huge pain in the butt.  A DSLR would make it much easier.  Also, even though most folks don't know much about the important aspects of photography, they tend to think bigger is better.  With good lighting, exposure, and processing they most likely couldn't tell the difference between ISO 100 photos taken with a G9 or a DSLR, but they may take you less seriously with a compact camera than something that looks bigger and more complex.  Silliness, but that's they way the world works.  Canon is selling refurb XT's for $400.


----------



## visualpoetry (Nov 18, 2008)

Make the investment before making a business out of it. Thats my opinion. You'll be amazed at the results!


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 18, 2008)

porridge said:


> I wonder if it would be considered acceptable to start with this...




No.

-Pete


----------



## danjchau (Nov 18, 2008)

-------------


----------



## im_trying11 (Nov 18, 2008)

no. its not as easy as you think.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 18, 2008)

David Hobby, the writer of the Strobist blog, has posted some shots with his G9 that you wouldn't be able to discern if it was from an XT or the G9 without the EXIF.

He could do it. But he's got years and years of experience.


----------



## roadkill (Nov 19, 2008)

At least it shoots RAW


----------



## danjchau (Nov 19, 2008)

-------------


----------



## anubis404 (Nov 19, 2008)

You could, but you'd be much better off with a DSLR. In order to start making money, your primary means of producing great images is talent, however good glass and lighting do sure help. I would think that the second most important thing to have other than talent is lighting. Definitely get a good flash with a diffuser for portraits. High end glass is something you can do without, however I wouldn't suggest it. Glass can make all the difference.

As for your gear, I would definitely upgraede to a DSLR. You could probably do without one, but you have much more potential with an SLR. Your cheapest way to go would probably be a refurb XT body, a 50mm F1.8, and a good Canon flash (sorry, not very familiar with Canon stuff). In total, its going to cost you a bit. But you'll get a huge improvement of images from your G9.


----------



## monkeykoder (Nov 19, 2008)

[opinion] It's not the size of the boat it is the size of the boat relative to the motion of the ocean.  It is possible to get many kinds of pro quality shots with a G9 (and I'm not at all familiar with the camera) just like it is possible to get pro quality shots with a Holga.  The thing is those shots may not be the shots that you want to get.  The look of the image is the product of many things mainly photographers skill+knowledge and the look of the camera.  No matter how good you are there are looks you cannot get with a Holga the benefit of a DSLR or SLR is that you have more options as to the looks you're capable of getting.[/opinion]


----------



## porridge (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you everyone - it seems that basically its a resounding 'yes i should upgrade to a DSLR'. Interesting that so many of you point out the value of appearances - i.e. clients taking a big fancy camera more seriously. 

I wonder what would happen if technology brought professional camera sizes/looks down to equal that of consumer models. I bet it wouldn't happen - there would be no market for it with photographers - precisely because of keeping up appearances!

Anyway, this is what I suspected.. I have a lot to learn - its just that i have all this demand already so i'm anxious to get going!

I have lots of other questions - but im going to start reading now. But many thanks for taking the time to give me advice


----------



## porridge (Nov 20, 2008)

Steph said:


> First of all, hi and welcome to TPF!
> 
> I am not quite sure what you mean by '_semi_-pro', so it is hard for me to answer your question. However, it might be worth reading the two threads below. You might find them useful.
> 
> ...



OK, point taken. The thread "Everyone thinks they can become a pro" neatly sums up my situation yes?

BUT, I would say to that - surely one definition of being a professional is to earn money from what you do. I currently have a big demand for my photography, amateur or not, and people want to pay me to do it. 

I love it, and am willing to learn and keep learning, and invest in gear as necessary as time goes by. So does all this lump me in with the ignorant amateur masses? This isnt a rant at you by the way, im just interested to hear your response..


----------



## Steph (Nov 20, 2008)

porridge said:


> OK, point taken. The thread "Everyone thinks they can become a pro" neatly sums up my situation yes?



I sincerely did not mean to imply that. I just thought these 2 recent threads were relevant to what you asked and that you might find them useful.


----------



## JodieO (Nov 20, 2008)

porridge said:


> Thank you everyone - it seems that basically its a resounding 'yes i should upgrade to a DSLR'. Interesting that so many of you point out the value of appearances - i.e. clients taking a big fancy camera more seriously.


 
I hate to say it but looks DO matter, and it isn't just the camera.

I have had issues for years with people thinking I am a lot younger than I am. I will be 33 here shortly, and I get comments from people (mainly men ) that are almost "disgusted" that they contracted a "college student" (I'm not a college student lol!) to photograph them at my prices. I have had men actually breathe a sigh of relief after I tell them that I indeed have two children, ages 12 and 9 (and even a 19-year-old stepdaughter) - I had one guy say, "I didn't want you to touch my baby, I thought you were like 18 years old!"

:er:

Of course when they get their final pictures back, they are thrilled and elated... but I hate when they first meet me, they give me the hairy eyeball and there is an uncomfortable pause - I see it on their faces, 90% of the time that is what happens.

It was even worse before I acquired my studio. Now at least they can look around the studio and see that I am professional and established.

So yes, appearance DOES matter... I can only imagine what my clients would feel like if I didn't have a studio and showed up with a point-and-shoot-ish looking camera. I think they would just turn right around and walk the other way, no matter how nice my portfolio is!  

Speaking of portfolios, anyone have their client ask "Did you take these?" Uh.... that's a weird thing to ask! :er:


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 20, 2008)

A classmate of mine (i'm taking an intro to camera course) bought himself an expensive L series lens and based on walking around doing class projects got some contracts.

The guy is good and has an amazing eye, but he was approached solely on the fact that he looked professional.  He wouldn't of been approached if he didn't look it.

So if your work is in demand, great.  Do some gigs with your camera and save up for a dSLR.  But making a business out of it means that you have to attract new clients, who often based their decision on first impression


----------



## porridge (Nov 20, 2008)

Steph said:


> I sincerely did not mean to imply that. I just thought these 2 recent threads were relevant to what you asked and that you might find them useful.



I did find them useful thanks - I think I jumped the gun there on what you were implying! Sorry :blushing:

Seems like a very friendly place here - you see i've been on other photography forums where the pro's have shot wannabees like me down in flames for asking questions! so I guess i reacted a bit touchily (sorry, that's not a word is it but you know what i mean!)


----------



## porridge (Nov 20, 2008)

JodieO said:


> I hate to say it but looks DO matter, and it isn't just the camera.



Poor you - that must be very frustrating. Interesting to read your experiences - thanks. Mind you, youre very lucky to look so young - I'm the same age as you but would never be taken for 18! *slightly jealous*


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 20, 2008)

_Semi pro_ sounds like being half way serious. The same with _Semi amateur_.

Make the choice, jump in and see what happens.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 20, 2008)

JodieO said:


> I hate to say it but looks DO matter, and it isn't just the camera.
> 
> I have had issues for years with people thinking I am a lot younger than I am. I will be 33 here shortly, and I get comments from people (mainly men ) that are almost "disgusted" that they contracted a "college student" (I'm not a college student lol!) to photograph them at my prices. I have had men actually breathe a sigh of relief after I tell them that I indeed have two children, ages 12 and 9 (and even a 19-year-old stepdaughter) - I had one guy say, "I didn't want you to touch my baby, I thought you were like 18 years old!"
> 
> ...


 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=134098 :thumbup:



porridge said:


> Thank you everyone - it seems that basically its a resounding 'yes i should upgrade to a DSLR'. Interesting that so many of you point out the value of appearances - i.e. clients taking a big fancy camera more seriously.
> 
> I wonder what would happen if technology brought professional camera sizes/looks down to equal that of consumer models. I bet it wouldn't happen - there would be no market for it with photographers - precisely because of keeping up appearances!
> 
> ...


 
That's not going to happen for a long long time, if ever, so don't worry about it.

If you do want a DSLR however, you can find Canon 300D's for about $250ish. 10D's for about $300ish. 40D's and Nikon D70s for about $400 (iirc).

I was even thinking of selling my 30D with a grip for about $600 so I could buy a 5D as a backup to the 5D MKII I don't even have yet.


----------



## Arch (Nov 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

I am actually from the same region, south west... Devon to be precise.
I can tell you that photography is very competitive in the south west, being a hot spot for people to get married... ie. 'Hey honey lets leave our london town house and get married in the west country'... it happens alot, and you only have to go to a wedding fair to see how many photographers there are, let alone the ones that get turned down that are trying to get in.
All of these photographers offer a portrait service, so there's many to choose from.

However, don't let this discourage you... i have a few friends that get enough work for part time (mainly shooting on weekends) that aquire thier work though word of mouth. Give people a good service and good results and they will recommend you. This is the best way to make money on the side and to build up a portfolio.

Equipment can be important if your client requests something more challenging... but everyone has to start somewhere... get a DSLR when you can afford it...as soon as you make some money put it back into your equipment untill you have a decent set up.


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 20, 2008)

JodieO said:


> Speaking of portfolios, anyone have their client ask "Did you take these?" Uh.... that's a weird thing to ask! :er:



Well...  maybe not so weird.  Many studios have more than one photographer.  Then there are those store-front, mall type operations that get their large display prints from thier corporate office.  They're always nicer than what they do at that location.

-Pete


----------



## MelodySoul (Nov 20, 2008)

I think if people are asking you to do portraits, do them...but for free, to get experience and in the meantime save up for a DSLR. Good luck!


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 20, 2008)

porridge said:


> EDIT - why on earth did the censor edit that word - its wasnt swearing! Just shiny, maybe i mis-spelt!



Well, you cannot even say "Quit the f a g s!" on here! :lmao:

***s


----------



## roadkill (Nov 30, 2008)

No.


----------

